# Upgrading RS690M03 - 8ekrhfs2h motherboard



## tharipsta (Feb 13, 2009)

I am trying to upgrade my cpu on my RS690M03 - 8ekrhfs2h motherboard. I just found the name of the motherboard so I hope it helps. I am looking at an AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Windsor 3.2GHz Socket AM2 125W Dual-Core Processor Model ADX6400CZBOX. It already had an AMD Athlon X2 BE-2300 Brisbane 1.9GHz Socket AM2 45W Dual-Core Processor Model ADH2300DOBOX in it. I am trying to upgrade to something at least 3.0GHz but I don't know if my motherboard can handle the upgrade or not. Can someone help me out please.
My computer is:
Acer Aspire M1100-B1300a
RS690M03 - 8ekrhfs2h motherboard
Socket AM2


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Could not find any info on the motherboard, as far as I could tell the manufacture is foxcon, the acer website is useless. I suggest you email acer but I doubt you will be able to upgrade that far up the processoer ladder because of oem bios limitations


----------



## Cajabar (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi. I very bad speak english... but this M/B Foxconn A690GM2MA-8EKRS2H http://www.foxconn.ru/cgi-bin/show_product.pl?option=mb_full_info&id=653 Sorry for russian referense. And more- http://www.foxconnchannel.com


----------

